# "Waiting for uevents to be processed" hängt manchmal

## Erdie

Hi,

seit einiger Zeit (vermutlich mit Kernel 2.6.26) kommt es gelegentlich vor, dass der Boot Prozess im Status "waiting for uevent to be processed" hängenbleibt. Es reicht dann, einfach eine Taste zu drücken und der Bootvorgang wird fortgesetzt. Damit kann man leben aber es nervt. Ich würde gern wissen, wie man nachschauen kann, was denn in dieser Phase alles passiert um das Problem zu analysieren. Weiß da jemand einen Rat?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## mv

Da initialisiert der Kernel die eigentlichen Hardware-Treiber. Wenn er dort hängenbleibt, deutet dies meistens auf einen Hardwaredefekt hin (oder ein falsch eingestellter IRQ o.ä.). Wenn es sporadisch passiert, würde ich darauf tippen, dass sich ab und an eine Deiner Karten/Harddisks/CD-Roms/... beim Hochfahren manchmal nicht richtig initialisiert.

----------

## Erdie

Hi,

ist überigens ein ein laptop ..

ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, dass das erst passiert ist, seit ich auf 2.6.27-r3 gewechselt bin (oben habe ich mich vertan). Könnte doch auch ein Treiberproblem sein, oder?

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Könnte doch auch ein Treiberproblem sein, oder?

 

Ja, aber das nur sporadische Auftreten spricht eher für Hardwareprobleme. Sagt dmesg etwas anderes als sonst, wenn es aufgetreten ist?

----------

## 69719

Probier doch mal einen anderen Kernel aus.

----------

## sprittwicht

Tendiere auch zu einem Hardwareproblem.

Hatte das (waiting for uevents...) auch schon in zwei verschiedenen Rechnern (keine Laptops), beide Male half es, die PCI-Karten in andere Slots umzustecken.

Wahrscheinlich ein Problem mit ungünstig geteilten IRQs (Problemkarten waren eine Netzwerkkarte und Mr. IRQ-Dauerbeschuss, die "gute" alte Soundblaster Live).

Ist natürlich möglich, dass der neue Kernel das Problem erstmalig sichtbar auslöst, aber als Ursache würde ich schon die Hardware verdächtigen...

----------

## Erdie

Oh weia, das macht mir Angst. Wie soll man das einem Händler klarmachen, der in jedem 2. Satz darauf Wert legt, klarzustellen, dass er kein Linux unterstützt (hab ich erlebt, ging um eine anderes Problem). Im Prinzip funktioniert ja alles. Wenn man wirklich etwas beweisen wollte, müßte man alles plattmachen, Windows installieren und hoffen, das etwas nicht funktioniert.

BTW: ich habe das Problem trotzdem erst mit 2.6.27 beobachtet. Um das gegenzuchecken, muss ich erstmal längere Zeit wieder den alten Kernel verwenden und darauf hoffen, dass das Problem wieder hochkommt (oder nicht).

-Erdie

----------

## toralf

Nur mal kurz nachgefragt, hast Du die Kerneloption CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y eingeschaltet ?

----------

## Erdie

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Nur mal kurz nachgefragt, hast Du die Kerneloption CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y eingeschaltet ?

 

Ja, in den Hoffnung, endlich niedrigere Latenzen unter Verwendung von Jack zu bekommen.

Kann das zu diesem Problem führen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## toralf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Kann das zu diesem Problem führen?

 Ach, wohl eher nicht, wenngleich ich nach einer Ursache hierfür (http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12149) suche.

----------

## Erdie

ich habe das jetzt trotzdem mal rausgenommen um zu schauen, ob sich etwas ändert.

----------

## toralf

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-717555-highlight-.html

----------

## Erdie

Es hat sich was geändert. Das Problem ist behoben. Danke für den Tipp, die Option hatte ich vergessen.

-Erdie

----------

